

PSF funded company Hively launches - Ntagg
http://teamhively.com/274-customer-satisfaction-and-survey-gathering-simplified-with-hively

======
jim_huston1
These guys are doing some very cool stuff.

------
rosshere
Nice buzz ;-)

------
jwlander
woot!

